# My first attempt at Skeeter Pee - yeast starter ???



## ap_winer (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I happened to log in last week, saw a lot of threads about SP, so I figured to do some research and see what it was. Sounded very interesting (and yummy), so today I'm starting a small batch (2 Gal).

I'm currently cooking up the invert. But, I got a little over zealous with the yeast. I don't have an active must, so I figured I would do a starter (hydrate the yeast, then add some sugar water, nutrient,energizer, and a bit of lemon juice). Well, I started my starter, but after reading along in the instructions for the SP, found out that my invert/lemon juice concoction should sit for 24-48 hrs before adding yeast - DOH!!!!! (and I had even read through the instructions a couple of times).

My question is: is there a way I can slow down or stop the starter fermentation for about 48 hours and then start it again (like maybe throwing my starter mix in the fridge) or should I dump it and start again in a couple of days?

BTW, I was planning on adding a bit of the invert/lemon juice concoction to the yeast slurry/starter batch every couple of hours (or at least until bed) once the fermentation took off in my little bowl, to get it used to the juice.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 9, 2010)

Typicaly you want to mix up the entire recipe as it is written, hold back some of the energizer and nutrient as instructed.

Allow this to sit for 24 hrs covered loosely, it will give a chance for the campden, Kmeta, or Na Meta to kill off any wild yeasts.

As soon as you mix it all up, hydrate your yeast in a seperate container. Add about a cup of your pee and let it "grow" for an hour or so. I use 2L soda bottle, in an hour or so, add some more must to the starter, dont worry if you miss a feeding, go to sleep, wake up and add a bit more must.

After about 24 hours or less, or more. Whip the snot of of the pee while adding your starter.

Than walk away. If the conditions are right, it will go.

Never stop or slow down an active fermentation, be glad its going.

Remember the old saying, "if it aint broke?"


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 10, 2010)

If your starter has a bit of sugar to live on... it'll be fine waiting.


----------



## ap_winer (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just kept my starter going and added it to my SP this morning before work. Hopefully it'll take off well.


----------

